# Painting Calipers Using Duplicolor High-Temp Engine Enamel



## BugginHawaii (Sep 18, 2001)

Hey Vdubs, 
Just a quick question..... I'm about to paint my brake calipers using Duplicolor High-Temp Engine Enamel, which came in a spray can. However, I don't want to spray on the paint. I don't want to deal with overspray and taping up my entire car with newspaper. I'm planning on spraying the paint into a container, then brushing on the paint onto my calipers. Will that work just as good as getting paint from a non-spray can? Is the quality just as good? Will the finish last long? Need some advice from someone who did this method successfully. Thanks!
Also, I asked this before but didn't get much response back....but is yellow calipers on a yellow New Beetle too much?


----------



## MADBUG (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: Painting Calipers Using Duplicolor High-Temp Engine Enamel (BugginHawaii)*

I've painted other things using this method,and it works fine.I personally have not painted calipers with engine paint,but I know a guy who owns a NB who did.His looks great.It seems to be holding up very well.Some time I will try the same on my Bug.It beats spending a ton o money for actual 'caliper paint'.

In my opinion yellow calipers on a yellow Bug would be too much.Why not a yellowish red or a bright orange? That would off set the colors better.


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Painting Calipers Using Duplicolor High-Temp Engine Enamel (MADBUG)*

lol, I think yellow on yellow looks great man, roll w/it








I keep seeing posts about painteng them while on the car, I haven't even toyed with the idea of removing the caliper, but is it really THAT hard?
noR


----------



## david (Mar 28, 1999)

*Re: Painting Calipers Using Duplicolor High-Temp Engine Enamel (noR)*

I sprayed the paint into a little plastic cup until there was a puddle in the bottom. Then dabbed it on with a small foam brush. make sure you do this outside and stand upwind. I used red rustoleum (sp?) several years ago and it still looks great. 
I cleaned the calipers with brake cleaner and a tooth brush prior to painting. paint is cheap if you don't like it, paint it another color. remember you are the only one that has to like it. 
good luck 
david 

[Modified by david, 2:48 PM 12-13-2001]


[Modified by david, 2:50 PM 12-13-2001]


----------



## vwdoink (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: Painting Calipers Using Duplicolor High-Temp Engine Enamel (david)*

I painted my calipers with duplicolor engine paint brushing it on. It looks and works great. Don't use an expensive brush. I couldn't find any type of thinner that would clean the brush.


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: Painting Calipers Using Duplicolor High-Temp Engine Enamel (BugginHawaii)*

i havent had any luck with spray on paint for calipers, it always seems to last a few months then fade.
I used foila tec brush on paint, you actually have to mix in hardner with it. this stuff rocks and is not too expensive.


----------

